# Halloween randomness



## Frank S. (Oct 16, 2015)

Somewhat creepy stuff I picked up over the last couple years. Post yours...


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Do I see couple of pics of big "T" in the collection?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2015)

@Frank S. ....   who are you and what have you done with the real Frog known as Frank....   his postings are much scarier, more random, and cause brain damage in large doses....

Very Tame....   BOO!!!!   HISSS!!!


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 16, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Do I see couple of pics of big "T" in the collection?



Just the one. The other cat is my snowshoe, the nervous farter.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 17, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @Frank S. ....   who are you and what have you done with the real Frog known as Frank....   his postings are much scarier, more random, and cause brain damage in large doses....
> 
> Very Tame....   BOO!!!!   HISSS!!!



My doc would approve of this.He'd say the meds work. He'd say that, the creep.
And how's that for creepy:







They make you feel so cheap, handing you some tissues, telling you to wipe yourself when they're done.... Snapping off the gloves and tossing them in the bin. That sound, echoing in the exam room. Then they don't call you until the next appointment, leaving you to wonder what you did wrong. You never hear from them afterwards.

God.

I know what God would say. Watch this pencil disappear.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 18, 2015)

Now that's the creepy randomness that's expected from @Frank S. ...  well played, sir.


----------

